# Anybody use these instead of yaks?



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

I happened to be at BPS tonight getting a gift and I ran across an interesting personal pontoon boat. It was a Fish Cat Cougar. Now I am sure this is old news but it is new to me. So I looked around and saw a whole assortment of these types of mini pontoons.

http://http://www.flyfishusa.com/outcast/

They appear to be a bit heavier than yaks but I think there is more potential in what you can carry and do on them. 

Anybody ever use these? If so what are your thoughts on them.

I am debating on whether to buy a yak, one of these, or hold off and get a small skinny water boat for spec and striper fishing in my neck of the woods.

thanks


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

*Kick Boats!*

They are wonderful! Row with oars to get where yer going, kick it with fins for the fine tuning when you get there. Its like an outboard and electric motors, except you are the gas and battery . Best pond and slow river fishing craft there is, IMHO. Short of hooking up a hard diving big bluefin on an 80# rig with a locked up drag, really, really hard to turtle. I think a yak's much better for the salt, but I did see one going out Rudee Inlet almost into the ocean once, without problems. Absolutely loved mine, drifting the Shenandoah River, flyfishin' smallmouths. 

~buggs

btw- i have one for sale, PM me for details


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Have just reposted kickboat 4 sale in marketplace section.

~buggs


----------



## cygnus-x1 (Oct 12, 2005)

Why would a yak be better for the salt? Is it because of the waves? I am curious to hear from people that have taken them out in the salt / brackish water.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> I happened to be at BPS tonight getting a gift and I ran across an interesting personal pontoon boat. It was a Fish Cat Cougar. Now I am sure this is old news but it is new to me. So I looked around and saw a whole assortment of these types of mini pontoons.
> 
> http://http://www.flyfishusa.com/outcast/
> 
> ...


Not sure how much you weigh CygnusX-1, but when it comes down to pure stability and paddling power, I have to give the Tarpon 160i the thumbs up...maybe because I own one.....

But seriously, we get some sea's when we're out there, and it's you're choice as to get a stable, or
swift yak or, both...


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

cygnus-x1 said:


> Why would a yak be better for the salt? Is it because of the waves? I am curious to hear from people that have taken them out in the salt / brackish water.


A yak is faster, travels farther, paddles easier. Kickboats are not designed for waves, although the ones with lots of rocker are pretty good in whitewater sections of rivers. Also, corrosion may be a factor with the kickboat's metal frame.

~buggs


----------



## hengstthomas (Mar 11, 2006)

harry buggs said:


> Have just reposted kickboat 4 sale in marketplace section.
> 
> ~buggs


Interesting  You ever stand in that thing ? I drifted the flats at CHP in the canoe and castnetted mullet this fall .. worked ok as long as the winds didnt get bad .


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

hengstthomas said:


> Interesting  You ever stand in that thing ? I drifted the flats at CHP in the canoe and castnetted mullet this fall .. worked ok as long as the winds didnt get bad .


Just once, but the seat is contoured and it's kinda tricky. If you gave up the kick part, you could rig a board/deck with a leaning post in front of the seat. Some 2-man models come rigged that way. The guide sits in back and rows, the sport stands up front and casts.

~buggs


----------

